# Muay thai schools in Chicago area?



## Kenpo_student (Sep 10, 2002)

Does anyone here know of any Muay thai schools in the Chicago area? Preferably some where in the west suburbs but any schools would be welcomed information. Thanks in advance.

:asian:


----------



## Angus (Sep 12, 2002)

I've never been to any of these obviously, but hopefully SOMETHING on the list will help. 

http://www.usmta.com/State-Illinois.htm

There are probably more that just aren't in the USMTA. But these are probably worth checking out.


----------

